# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Ahmed III Kimdir?

## ceyda

turkey-ahmed-III.jpg
Sultan Üçüncü Ahmed 30 Aralık 1673 günü doğdu. Babası Sultan Dördüncü Mehmed, annesi Emetullah Rabia Gülnuş Sultan'dır. Annesi Giritlidir.

Sultan İkinci Mustafa'nın öz kardeşi olan Sultan Üçüncü Ahmed, uzun boylu, kara gözlü, doğan burunlu ve buğday tenli idi. Son derece zeki, hassas ve zarif bir insandı. İyi bir tahsil ve terbiye görmüş olan Sultan Üçüncü Ahmed ünlü hocalardan dersler almıştı.

Sultan Üçüncü Ahmed, ağabeyi Sultan İkinci Mustafa'nın vefatı üzerine 22 Ağustos 1703 tarihinde 30 yaşında iken Edirne'de tahta geçti.

Osmanlı Devleti açısından önemli bir yere sahip olan Lale Devri boyunca padişahlık yapan Sultan Üçüncü Ahmed, hattat ve şairdi. "Necib" mahlasıyla şiirler yazdı. Ayrıca Musiki ile de yakından ilgileniyordu.

Divan şairlerinden Urfalı Nabi Efendi'nin hem kendisini hem de şiirlerini çok severdi. Gençliği diğer Osmanlı şehzadelerine göre bir hayli serbest geçti. Şehzadelerin öldürülmesi geleneği kalktığından, rahat bir hayat sürdü.

İstediği her şeyle ilgilendiği için bilgisi de, görgüsü de arttı. Avrupa'daki gelişmeleri inceleme fırsatı buldu ve matbaanın Osmanlı Devletine gelmesi için çok çaba sarfetti. 27 yıl gibi uzun bir süre tahtta kalan Sultan Üçüncü Ahmed, çıkan Patrona Halil isyanı sonunda, 1 Ekim 1730 tarihinde padişahlıktan çekildi.

Sultan Üçüncü Ahmet'in padişahlığının ilk günleri, tamamen disiplinden çıkmış yeniçerileri yatıştırma gayretleri ile geçti. Ancak kendisini padişah yapan yeniçerilere karşı etkili olamadı. Sultan Üçüncü Ahmed'in sadrazamlığa getirdiği Çorlulu Ali Paşa, ona idari konularda yardımcı olmaya çalıştı, hazine için yeni düzenlemelerde bulundu ve Sultan Üçüncü Ahmet'e rakipleriyle mücadelesinde destek oldu. Sultan Üçüncü Ahmed zamanında Rusya ile olan ilişkilerde gerginlik yaşandı. Bunun sebebi Rusya'nın Orta Asya üzerinde yayılma siyaseti izlemesi, balkanlardaki toplumları Slavlaştırmaya çalışması, açık ve sıcak denizlere inmek istemesiydi.

PRUT SAVAŞI
Rusya, Osmanlı Devleti ile mücadelesinde kendi lehine bir zemin yaratmak istiyordu. Osmanlı Devleti içinde yaşayan Ortodoks toplumları kışkırtarak Osmanlı Devleti'ni zayıflatacak ve yapacağı savaşlarda daha önce kaybettiği toprakları geri alacaktı. Eflak ve Boğdan Beylerini Osmanlılara karşı kışkırtan Rus Çarı Deli Petro, Poltova Savaşı'nda İsveç Kralı Demirbaş Şarl'ı yenince, Demirbaş Şarl Osmanlılara sığındı.

İsveç Kralını kovalayan Rus birliklerinin Osmanlı topraklarına akınlar düzenlemesi üzerine, Osmanlı Devleti Rusya'ya karşı savaş ilan etti (1711). Sadrazamlığa getirilen Baltacı Mehmed Paşa, 100.000 kişilik bir orduyla Tuna'yı geçerek Eflak'a girerken, Osmanlı donanması da Karadeniz'e açıldı. Osmanlı kuvvetleri, Kırım Ordusunun da desteği ile Rus birliklerini Prut Nehri kıyısında çember içine aldılar. O an için kurtuluş imkanı bulunmayan Rus Çarı Deli Petro, Moskova'ya bir mektup yazarak durumun zorluğunu ve ümitsizliğini anlattı. Çariçe Birinci Katarina araya girerek Osmanlı Devletine barış teklifinde bulundu. Hem Kırım Hanı, hem de İsveç Kralı saldırıya geçilip Rus ordusunun yok edilmesini savunuyorlardı.

Ancak Baltacı Mehmed Paşa, yeniçerilere güvenmiyordu. Kuşatma sırasında yeni bir kutsal ittifakın oluşturulabileceği düşüncesine sahip olan ve Osmanlı ordusunun çok yıpranacağı endişesini taşıyan Baltacı Mehmed Paşa barış yapılmasını kabul etti (21 Temmuz 1711). İmzalanan Prut antlaşması ile Azak kalesi Osmanlılara geri verildi. Ruslar, İstanbul'da devamlı bir elçi bulundurmayacak ve İsveç Kralı Şarl'ın serbestçe ülkesine dönmesine izin vereceklerdi. Osmanlı Devleti kazandığı bu başarıdan sonra, daha önce kaybedilen Mora yarımadasını da geri almak istiyordu. Venedikli korsanların Osmanlı ticaret gemilerine saldırmaları ve Mora halkının Osmanlı Devletinin yönetimi altına girmeyi istemesi Venediklilere savaş açılmasına neden oldu (8 Aralık 1714). Silahtar Ali Paşa, Modon, Koron ve Navarin'i alarak Mora'yı fethetti (22 Ağustos 1715).

PASAROFÇA ANTLAŞMASI
Avusturya'nın Karlofça Antlaşması gereğince Mora'nın Venediklilere geri verilmesini istemesi üzerine, Avusturya'ya da savaş açıldı. Sadrazam Silahtar Ali Paşa Osmanlı ordusu ile birlikte Macaristan'a girdi. Peter Varadin'de Prens Ojen komutasındaki Avusturya ordusu Osmanlı kuvvetlerini bozguna uğrattı (5 Ağustos 1716) ve Sadrazam Silahtar Ali Paşa şehit düştü. Bu bozgundan sonra 18 Ağustos 1717 tarihinde Belgrad düşman eline geçti. Silahtar Ali Paşa'nın yerine sadrazamlığa getirilen Damat İbrahim Paşa barış teklif etti. Yapılan Pasarofça Antlaşmasına göre yukarı Sırbistan, Belgrad ve Banat yaylası Avusturya'ya, Dalmaçya, Bosna ve Arnavutluk kıyıları Venedik'e verildi, Mora Yarımadası Osmanlılarda kaldı (1 Temmuz 1718). 1724 yılında İran'da taht kavgaları başlamıştı. Bu durumdan yararlanarak İran'ı ele geçirmek isteyen Rusya harekete geçti. İran'ın Rusya'nın eline geçmesini istemeyen Osmanlı Devleti İran'a sefer düzenledi. Ruslarla yapılan İstanbul antlaşmasına göre Azerbaycan'da alınan yerler Osmanlılarda kalacak, Derbent, Bakü ve Dağıstan Ruslara bırakılacaktı.

LALE DEVRİ
1718 yılında imzalanan Pasarofça Antlaşmasından sonra Osmanlı Devletinde yeni bir dönem başlamıştı. 1730 yılındaki Patrona Halil İsyanına kadar, 12 yıl süren bu döneme Lale Devri denir. Sultan Üçüncü Ahmed ve Damat İbrahim Paşa barışçı bir siyasetten yanaydılar. Lale Devri de bu barışçı politikaların bir ürünü olarak ortaya çıkmıştı. Lale Devrinde edebiyat, kültür ve sanat alanında gelişmeler olduğu gibi, teknik konularda da Avrupalı devletlerden etkilenilerek bazı yenilikler gerçekleştirildi. Bu dönem de Avrupa'ya ilk kez geçici elçiler gönderildi. 1727 yılı ortalarında Osmanlı Devletinde de matbaa kurulması için düzenlenen padişah fermanı üzerine, Paris Elçisi 28.Mehmed Çelebi'nin oğlu Sait Efendi ve İbrahim Müteferrika ilk matbaayı kurdular (16 Aralık 1727). Lale devrinde Yalova'da bir kağıt fabrikası kuruldu. İstanbul'da sık sık çıkan yangınları daha hızlı kontrol altına almak için, yeniçeriler içinden bir itfaiye örgütü oluşturuldu. Yine İstanbul'da bir kumaş fabrikası ve bir çini imalathanesi açıldı. Her tarafta birçok köşk, saray ve lale bahçeleri yapıldı. Ayrıca Doğu kültürünün klasik eserleri ilk kez Türkçe'ye çevrildi. İstanbul'da halk yıllar süren savaşlardan sonra böyle bir dönem yaşamanın mutluluğu içerisinde idi.

PATRONA HALİL İSYANI
Damat İbrahim Paşa'nın açtığı zevk ve sefahat devrinden memnun olmayan bu yapılanları israf olarak gören bir kitle oluşmuştu. Bu topluluk İran seferinden olumsuz haberler gelmesi üzerine, harekete geçmiş camilerde ve diğer yerlerde propaganda yaparak ayaklanmanın zeminini oluşturmaya başlamıştı. Yeniçerilerin içerisinde de huzursuzluk belirmişti. On yedinci Ağa Bölüğü Yeniçerisi Patrona Halil ve yandaşları 25 Eylül 1730'da ayaklanmayı başlatmışlar ancak halkın onlara katılmaması endişesiyle bu girişimlerinden vazgeçmişlerdi. İsyancılar üç gün sonra Bayezit caminin Kaşıkçılar kapısı tarafından yürüyüşe geçerek ayaklanmayı resmen başlattılar. Esnafı da dükkanlarını kapatarak kendilerine katılmaya ikna eden isyancılar, hapishaneleri boşalttılar ve yeniçerilerden de yardım gördüler. Yeniçeri ağalarından Hasan Paşa onlara karşı harekete geçtiyse de başarılı olamadı. Bu gelişmeler üzerine Sultan Üçüncü Ahmed isyancıların ne istediklerinin sorulmasını istedi. İsyancılar, Sadrazam Damat İbrahim Paşa ile birlikte 37 kişinin kendilerine teslim edilmesini istediler. Lale Devrinin önemli kişilerinden olan Damat İbrahim Paşa ve bazı devlet adamları idam edilerek isyancılara teslim edildi. İsyan sırasında şehir tahrip edildi. İsyancılar Sadabad Köşkü'nü yaktılar. Ayrıca Divan şairlerinden Nedim de isyan sırasında öldü. Patrona Halil ve diğer isyancı başları, bu sefer de tüm isteklerini yerine getiren Sultan Üçüncü Ahmed'in tahtan indirilmesini istedi. Kendisine ve ailesine zarar verilmemesi durumunda tahttan çekileceğini bildiren Sultan Üçüncü Ahmet, 1 Ekim 1730'da Osmanlı tahtını Şehzade Mahmud'a bıraktı.

İMAR ÇALIŞMALARI (MİMARİ) 
İnce ve hassas bir ruha sahip olan Sultan Üçüncü Ahmed, Sadrazam Damat İbrahim Paşa ile uyum içerisinde çalışmış, bu sırada yaşanan Lale Devri'nde sanata, edebiyata ve toplumsal hayata özgün bir anlayış getirilmişti. Sultan Üçüncü Ahmed, Topkapı sarayı ile Yeni Camii'de birer Kütüphane, Ayasofya'da Bab-ı Humayun'un karşısında Türk sanat şaheserlerinden sayılan bir çeşme (Sultan Üçüncü Ahmet Çeşmesi) ve İstanbul'un su ihtiyacını karşılamak amacıyla da Deryayi Sim adlı bir su bendi inşa ettirmiştir. Bunlardan başka Üsküdar Yeni Valide Camii, Çorlulu Ali Paşa Medresesi, Damat İbrahim Paşa Camii ve Külliyesi, İstanbul'da Yeni Postane arkasında Daarül Hadis ve Sebil, Ortaköy Camii önündeki çeşme, Üsküdar Şemsi Paşa'da Hüsrev Ağa Camii önündeki çeşme ve Çubuklu Camii yanındaki Mesire Çeşmesi gibi eserler yine bu dönemde yapılmıştır.

Erkek Çocukları: Birinci Abdülhamid, Üçüncü Mustafa, Süleyman, Bayezid, Mehmed, İbrahim, Numan, Selim, Ali, İsa, Murad, Seyfeddin, Abdülmecid, Abdülmelik

Kız Çocukları: Emine, Rabia, Habibe, Zeyneb, Zübeyde, Esma, Hatice, Rukiye, Saliha, Atike, Reyhan, Esime, Ferdane, Nazife, Naile, Ayşe, Fatma, Emetullah, Ümmüselma, Emine, Rukiye, Zeyneb, Sabiha

----------

